# Securing portable fuel tank



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would think the velcro PLUS shelf liner would do great. Or you could glass in 4 "corners" and that would be pretty easy unless access is too tight.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get 4 of those plastic corner gizmo's and use West System 610 to glue them down.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Where you them thar plastic corners? I wants 4


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Order sea dek color samples, a bunch of them! They are the same as the hot buttons and come with the 3m adhesive backing. They keep my cooler from sliding and my gas tank from chafing.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Order sea dek color samples, a bunch of them! They are the same as the hot buttons and come with the 3m adhesive backing. They keep my cooler from sliding and my gas tank from chafing.


I used a fiberglass angle shape 6" long with 5200 3m attached to liner floor under front casting platform. Also added a layer of foam sheet under the 12 gallon portable tank for abrasion resistance.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Do a search for cooler or fuel tank chocks.


----------

